# ANTI-STIRRUP-HANG-UP SAFETY: What are the very best stirrups and boots



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

There are several types of western stirrups available that address this. Oxbow stirrups are favored for their width plus a narrow bottom that fits wider boots. 
My husband has a pair of extra wide stirrups - the widest they make. I think they are 7" wide. They are advertised as designed for hunters. He likes them particularly in the winter when he wears heavier cold weather boots. 
He also tried a pair of wide endurance western stirrups that had a very wide base for all day riding comfort. But he found that with his foot in place, either side of his boot touched the stirrup and when he raised his foot up it didn't release and the stirrup came with him so that was a no-go for him.
The catch 22 with hunting, like you noted, you'll need boots for the terrain which means a tread. Riding boots with a slick leather sole are designed to be easier to slip free of a stirrup if a quick exit is needed. 
Even with super wide stirrups, there is a bigger chance of a hang up with a tread and/or rubber type sole. You can reduce this a little by riding with the ball of your toes on the stirrups rather than having the entire foot jammed to the heel in the stirrup.
My suggestion would be to contact some professional outfitters and see what they prefer for their hunting trips!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I would suggest also finding suitable tapaders for your stirrups. If you have those on, it's extremely difficult to get your foot through the stirrup. 

And something like this you'd might be able to attach to a wider stirrup, if you need a wider stirrup for your hunting boots.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Smilie would have had the answer. Not all riding boots are uncomfortable to hike in and there are boots that you could slip on and off if that is a concern. Closed stirrup would keep the foot from sliding through.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

You'd want to make sure any boot was broken in and had been used in both endeavors so you wouldn't have any surprises.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

There are cowboy boots and cowboy boots. I've worn Red Wing Pecos all day in the mountains of Utah. Heavier than I'd like for hiking, but were fine other than that. My Tony Lama boots are pretty decent - wide toe, rubber sole. Don't hang up in the stirrup but have some traction on the ground. 

A good option to consider in addition to tapaderos are caged stirrups. E-Z Ride Nylon Caged Endurance Stirrups can be had with a 3" neck for western fenders. I like to stuff my feet further in the stirrup than they allow, but you could use them with any kind of hiking boot you want.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

QtrBel said:


> Smilie would have had the answer. Not all riding boots are uncomfortable to hike in and there are boots that you could slip on and off if that is a concern. Closed stirrup would keep the foot from sliding through.


Yes, I thought of Smilie right away . . . miss her.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Cage stirrups are favored by endurance riders. 

I don't like peacock stirrups - i sprained my ankle in one- without leaving the saddle!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Personally, I find my Ariat ProBabys to be VERY comfortable. I've worn them all day long (NOT riding horse; doing other things) on so many occasions. They are just so comfortable for me, and easy to slip on/off.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Make sure the stirrup is wide-enough to let your fit slide in and out easily -- there are oversized stirrups with this in mind, as well as some 'quick release' western stirrups to prevent being dragged. Wear smooth-soled boots if you can, and most importantly, wear slip-on boots! Boots that lace up over the ankles are going to really increase your risk of being dragged if you get hung up. A slip-on boot will likely come off. Some advocate buying recreational riding boots a half-size or 1 size larger than you normally wear to facilitate this. 



I cringe when I see hunters and riders wearing bulky lace-up boots with their feet jammed snugly into the stirrups.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

There are stirrups designed to release the foot in the case of a wreck. Previously I was aware of two types: the breakawaystirrups.com design, that start at $350 plus shipping, with its elaborate release mechanism, and the $50 TuffRider Stainless Steel Peacock Stirrups sold by Stateline Tack. The latter have a rubber band on the outside made to give way if you fall.

Last month at the Minnesota Horse Expo I was at the Double Dan Booth and saw these:









In the event of a wreck the inside portion that surrounds your foot comes free of the outside enclosure. They seem like they would function well if you can be seen using plastic stirrups. Price is $140 at https://doubledanhorsemanship.com/product/escape-smart-rider-break-away-stirrups/


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

"Real" cowboy boots have a smooth leather sole and a minimum 1 3/4" riding heel for a reason. 99% of what is out there is made for fashion and bar flies, sorry that is just the truth. 

Laceups, walking heels, and soles with any grip or tread are out. You also need leather lining in the bottom of your stirrup. 

Several boot makers do make a hard smooth rubber sole that acts like leather in stirrups but is not as slippery on slick floors. Olathe, Anderson Bean, Rios of Mercedes and Becks are great options for all of the above.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have worn lace up "Packers" for years. Due to some foot injuries I need the support of a lace up with a lot of arch support. I'm 60 years old and have NEVER had my foot hang up in a stirrup. EVER. Most stirrups are plenty wide enough for your average boot that doesn't have a huge lug sole. I can walk all day in my Packers, can't say that about any other boots that I've worn. I started out wearing White's Smoke Jumpers, but wouldn't wear them for riding, but for rough terrain you can't beat them. I now wear their Lady Packers (back then they didn't make a ladies boot at all) and wouldn't trade them for anything. 

I've had Ariat Fat Baby boots and they are the only boots I would not ride in, the sole is just SO huge. Even in my western stirrups they were a tight fit and just plain too much for English. When I rode English, I also rode in a Dehner Blucher Field Boot, which laces.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I hunt via horseback all the time. I wear packer style lace up boots, with a narrow toe in wide monel style stirrups. The thing about hang ups is to be prepared. I rode broncs in high school and college and had a rodeo coach that made us practice for a hang up. if you fall and are hung up, you need to have the muscle memory (and the wherewithal) to flip your self on to your stomach, and the try to drive your spur ( or heel, I guess if you don't wear spurs) through the back of your head. You will feel absolutely ridiculous practicing this. explaining to your wife why you flipping around on the living room rug can be uncomfortable (although my wife isn't even fazed by the silly **** I do anymore), if it saves you from a bad wreck it is more than worth it!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I've had Ariat Fat Baby boots and they are the only boots I would not ride in, the sole is just SO huge. Even in my western stirrups they were a tight fit and just plain too much for English.



Yup, the original Fat babys are actually NOT designed to be ridden in. I have a pair from when they first came out and I do not ride in them, because the sole is too grippy (would not slip out of the stirrup) and there actually isn't a "drop" on the heel to prevent it from going through the stirrup. 



I know they've changed the fat baby design a bit over the years so I guess it just depends what "model" a person has.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

beau159 said:


> I know they've changed the fat baby design a bit over the years so I guess it just depends what "model" a person has.


Mine were the originals too. You can buy the White's with a smooth leather sole, so that's what I get. I don't buy anything with a rubber or 'crepe' sole.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

My DH wears Ariat lace up paddock boots and unless they were laced up really tight they wouldn't be any more restrictive than the zip up version. They're comfortable enough to work in all day and tough enough for walking through rougher ground without being bulky.
The downside of the bulkier boots is that they're going to be more likely to get stuck in the stirrup, especially if the soles are thicker.
A bit of traction isn't a bad thing - really smooth soles are just as likely to result in your foot sliding too far into the stirrup as it is to slide out of it


----------



## poncHo4321 (May 22, 2018)

Good thread....as a beginner rider I ain't't gonna get pummelled all over the place because of some stir-ups poor design....was thinking of a open side stirrup....i like inventing anyway........


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

poncHo4321 said:


> Good thread....as a beginner rider I ain't't gonna get pummelled all over the place because of some stir-ups poor design....*was thinking of a open side stirrup*....i like inventing anyway........



Those who ride English kind of already invented that.  Of course, you could come up with a Western version. They do already make a Western "breakaway" stirrup that is designed to come off when it turned at a 45 degree angle. Here's the website for that.



But for the English open-sided stirrup, you were to fall off, the band breaks.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

My hubby rides with large "Bell" stirrups and hiking boots - these stirrups are very wide on the tread and the width allows his boots to slide in and out.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

6gun Kid said:


> I rode broncs in high school and college and had a rodeo coach that made us practice for a hang up. if you fall and are hung up, you need to have the muscle memory (and the wherewithal) to flip your self on to your stomach, and the try to drive your spur ( or heel, I guess if you don't wear spurs) through the back of your head.


Yeah, and I read some place that in order to maximize your chance of getting your foot to release you should roll to the inside. How's that for counter-intuitive? Your about to die from being dragged and now you decide to roll under your horse at the same time.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

jgnmoose said:


> "Real" cowboy boots have a smooth leather sole and a minimum 1 3/4" riding heel for a reason. 99% of what is out there is made for fashion and bar flies, sorry that is just the truth.
> .


Sorry you are wrong about that, I have REAL cowboy boots, ropers, got smooth leather soles, but less than 1/2" heel, made to walk and work in.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> Sorry you are wrong about that, I have REAL cowboy boots, ropers, got smooth leather soles, but less than 1/2" heel, made to walk and work in.


Can you get away with that? Yeah. Ropers are made for comfort dismounting and running on foot. I remember when they first appeared, and yeah they are great all day boots. I have some low heeled all day boots myself. 

If you ride colts, work pasture cattle or ride in one of those anything could happen situations those are not safe boots. That is just the truth, same with double stitched welts and the typical boot advice that it should fit like a firm handshake. I have been bucked off and drug a ways when a cow ran under a green horse. I learned a couple things. 

I'll post a picture later of what I ride in these days when I'm done riding this mare for the day.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

If you're real worried about getting dragged, try using an Arab. My husband had his big boots jammed very unsafely into small stirrups but my Arab mare was able to fling him clear easily, and those boots shot right out before he hit the ground (tongue in cheek).


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

jgnmoose said:


> Can you get away with that? Yeah. Ropers are made for comfort dismounting and running on foot. I remember when they first appeared, and yeah they are great all day boots. I have some low heeled all day boots myself.
> 
> If you ride colts, work pasture cattle or ride in one of those anything could happen situations those are not safe boots. That is just the truth, same with double stitched welts and the typical boot advice that it should fit like a firm handshake. I have been bucked off and drug a ways when a cow ran under a green horse. I learned a couple things.
> 
> I'll post a picture later of what I ride in these days when I'm done riding this mare for the day.



Ahh, I have been reading your posts and was going to ask if you actually do ride, it wasn't clear, will be great to see the pics...


Going back to boots, I hate and detest any sort of heel, so I will ride in a roper type, or Ariat terrain type of boot, low heel..works for arena and trail, a bit more than going to town you know..


----------



## poncHo4321 (May 22, 2018)

beau159 said:


> Those who ride English kind of already invented that.  Of course, you could come up with a Western version. They do already make a Western "breakaway" stirrup that is designed to come off when it turned at a 45 degree angle. Here's the website for that.
> 
> 
> 
> But for the English open-sided stirrup, you were to fall off, the band breaks.


Yes, your a genius Beau ........as long as that band breaks your foot is out......


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

EZ-Ride stirrups (plastic with cage) and Ariat all terrain boots. The boots come in zip up or lace up. I have the lace ups and have never had a problem, even when my horse has tossed me.

Winning combination for any kind of trails. Or with those stirrups you could wear athletic shoes, many people do.


----------



## poncHo4321 (May 22, 2018)

AnitaAnne said:


> EZ-Ride stirrups (plastic with cage) and Ariat all terrain boots. The boots come in zip up or lace up. I have the lace ups and have never had a problem, even when my horse has tossed me.
> 
> Winning combination for any kind of trails. Or with those stirrups you could wear athletic shoes, many people do.



Anita(have a sister Anita)EZ-Ride seems to be safer with rider only able to put foot so far into stirrup thus no hang-up possibility.........but...BUT...seems athletic shoes with rubber soles would need to be used to prevent foot slippage(for beginner anyway).....


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

poncHo4321 said:


> Anita(have a sister Anita)EZ-Ride seems to be safer with rider only able to put foot so far into stirrup thus no hang-up possibility.........but...BUT...seems athletic shoes with rubber soles would need to be used to prevent foot slippage(for beginner anyway).....


They don't slip easily while riding, but if I am going to be stomping through the woods I want the protection of boots. 

I don't like the metal ones because they could crush a foot if the horse fell on you. 

PS - I'm not your sister, but can be an internet sister :smile:


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I use the exact same boots and stirrups as @AnitaAnne (mine have hot pink cages though) and haven't had any problems (and trust me I fall off plenty). With the thick grip pads on the bottom of the stirrups there isn't any issue with sliding even in the rain/water.


----------



## poncHo4321 (May 22, 2018)

No meant I have a sister named Anita sorry-----


----------



## poncHo4321 (May 22, 2018)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> I use the exact same boots and stirrups as @*AnitaAnne* (mine have hot pink cages though) and haven't had any problems (and trust me I fall off plenty). With the thick grip pads on the bottom of the stirrups there isn't any issue with sliding even in the rain/water.


was wondering exactly this....thanx


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I tried the EZ-ride Stirrups. I didn't like them because I do like the "home" position and the cages prevented using it. Apart from that...being able to ride in sneakers was nice, and the cushion added cushion without making it harder for my feet to slide out. Good stirrup design. The new metal ones don't look like they would crush if a horse fell on you - without the cage:








​ 
A lot of people teach the "home" position will result in your foot being trapped. I don't believe it. No one gets a foot trapped when the horse is moving normally. It happens when things get wild - bucking, or spinning, or the horse falls. The rider is way outside normal riding parameters. And what happens then?

I've had one fall, during an attempted dismount after a spook. My horse was still scared - and that is a very bad time to try a dismount! I tried it. Brought my foot out until just the toe was in the left stirrup, brought my right leg up and over...and she exploded. I went flying.

The next day, the bruise on my foot told the tale. A thin, curving bruise, exactly shaped like the left side of my English stirrup. The ONLY way the bruise could have been created was for my foot, during the explosion, going as far into the stirrup as the heel would allow. Red Wing Pecos boots, so about a 1" lip. The combination of the size of the opening of the stirrup, the size of my foot, the boot and the heel preventing my foot from going in far enough to catch.

Ever since, when trying new stirrups, I try to find a way to get my foot caught. I twist it, shove, twist and shove some more. I do the same when switching boots. I assume my foot could be entirely sideways before being slammed hard into the stirrup - as it was in Jan 2009. A couple of 'riding shoes' I've tried have failed the test. As has one pair of oversized stirrups.

Then I watch how it feels when I dismount. If there is any tendency for the sole to catch along the edge of the stirrup, either boot or stirrup gets rejected.

Jim Wofford wrote: "_Once the leathers had been adjusted, the rider placed his foot well into the stirrup. Caprilli stated that he wanted the “heel kept down with the foot well home in the iron …” The term “home” means that the heel of the rider’s boot is against the tread of the stirrup.

Remember, Caprilli was interested in getting men and horses safely across country, which meant security was a prime concern. The lower-leg position that developed due to his influence was a very strong and secure position, but it was fixed rather than supple. Caprilli did not view this as a defect because of his attitude toward what he referred to as “school” or dressage, as opposed to his own system of “natural” equitation. At one point in his Notes, he states that the rider’s “calves and heels should never touch the horse except by the rider’s deliberate desire.” The contrast between Caprilli’s system and present-day usage is stark because such a position is not suitable for more sophisticated communication between the rider and his horse._"

Both the Italian Cavalry and the American Cavalry taught the home position. The ball of foot position was allowed for riding in an arena. The US wanted the stirrup just to the rear of the ball of the foot - kind of a modified home position. As Mr Wofford points out, it is "_a very strong and secure position, but it was fixed rather than supple_."

Either way, you cannot be dragged until you first come off. And when you start to come off, all bets are off. When all heck breaks loose, there is no "position". Caged stirrups and various break away stirrups have their place. If you are like me and count on the size & shape of your stirrup plus your boot, test it at a lot of angles.

This isn't me, but I know the feeling:








​


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

bsms said:


> Ever since, when trying new stirrups, I try to find a way to get my foot caught.


If I can jam my size 14's into a stirrup, my feet are sort of caught. I'm not sure anyone makes a stirrup I could get my foot through. It would be like trying to thread a needle with a sausage.


----------



## poncHo4321 (May 22, 2018)

poncHo4321 said:


> Yes, your a genius Beau ........as long as that band breaks your foot is out......


 And now found out just yesterday...it's the only stirrup they use.....picture didn't quote sorry
Now to get that BIG monster gelding to lay down(at least 2000 lbs)......no you stay down boy....you thinking about kicking me you monster? Better knock me out or kill me you are horsemeat.....


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

They have western peacock style stirrups for easy breakaway in the event of too much excitement. Not sure if it would be wide enough for hunting boots but at the very least if s*** went down you wouldn't get hung up. 

Free Ride Western Safety Stirrups - specifically for western riders

Have you thought about two pairs of boots? I know that's not ideal but you could wear a pair to ride in and bring a pair to use when tracking, etc. 

-- Kai


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> Ahh, I have been reading your posts and was going to ask if you actually do ride, it wasn't clear, will be great to see the pics...
> 
> 
> Going back to boots, I hate and detest any sort of heel, so I will ride in a roper type, or Ariat terrain type of boot, low heel..works for arena and trail, a bit more than going to town you know..


You don't like me reply to a legitimate answer to the OPs question so you went to "Do you even ride?".

Hell yes I ride. 20+ hours a week on horses that will leave you in the dirt if you don't "sit down" and ride. 

You have some favorite Ariat boot, thats great. The OP is asking about what will keep him from getting hung up while out hunting in back country where a horse could slip and fall. 

Guess what real cowboys who deal with this problem all the time wear? Oh, I already explained it clearly....

@OP, get some quality Cowboy Boots by Olathe, Anderson Bean, Rios of Mercedes or Becks (take the longest but worth it imo). 

I hunt and ride in rough country all the time in cowboy boots, it isn't nearly as much of an issue as you think. While it would be nice to have some very supportive lace up hunting boots while walking on big jaggy rocks I have NOT had an issue doing the same in Cowboy Boots with a little care.


----------

